# Was ist das für ein Fisch?



## mittellandchannel (14. Juli 2017)

Gründling wollte ich ausschließen, da einer ein unterständiges Maul hat.

Oder?


----------



## banzinator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Sieht aus wie ein verkorkster Barsch.


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

von der for stimmt es. Kaulbarsch?  Wurde dort zuvor gefangen


----------



## banzinator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ich sehe einen Flussbarsch.


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

doofe Fische,warum sehen die immer anders aus^^


----------



## rippi (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Es ist ein Kaulbarsch. Oder ein Hybrid.


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Manche Arten sind offensichtlich schon so selten geworden, dass sie nicht mehr erkannt werden...


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

OK Danke.


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Manche Arten sind offensichtlich schon so selten geworden, dass sie nicht mehr erkannt werden...



irritierend war dabei, das der Fänger erst was von Gründling meinte. 

Da ich weiter rätselte, musste ich mich hier vergewissern lassen.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Für mich ist das ganz klar ein Kaulbarsch.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Sage auch Kauli, wobei das Bild leider besser sein könnte


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

ist definitiv ein Kaulbarsch.
Früher waren die mal eine Plage, werden aber in sehr vielen Gewässern zusehens selten.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ist definitiv ein Kaulbarsch.
> Früher waren die mal eine Plage, werden aber in sehr vielen Gewässern zusehens selten.



 Natur, kann schon verflucht störend empfunden werden, wenn sie den Menschen plagt.  :m

 Ein Kauli galt einmal als wichtiger Bestandsteil von Fischsuppen.
 Als Küfi war er aber auch nicht schlecht.

 Es muss Ihn wohl einst wirklich einmal Massenhaft gegeben haben, schließlich hat man die Kaulbarsch/Flunder-Region nach Ihm benannt.
 Die Ansiedlung der Zander könnte Ihm da etwas Probleme bereitet haben, Wels und nun sicher die Grundeln könnten Ihm nun vielleicht den  R... geben.
 Störte und interessierte natürlich kaum Jemanden.

 Davon ab, auch Gründlinge, Koppen galten als besonders gute Speisefische, während der Bitterling, der Name sagt es, bitter sein soll,


----------



## Minimax (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Ja, woran kanns liegen? Ich freu mich immer über die kleinen Scheixxerchen. Ich find sie in garnicht sowenigen Gewässern, aber nie in einem Aufkommen, dass sie normales Angeln beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich an der Fulda bei Spiekershausen viele gefangen. Leider waren da auch viele Fleischmacher unterwegs  ("Meine Frau macht Suppe") und im Jahr darauf fing ich keinen einzigen mehr


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Natur, kann schon verflucht störend empfunden werden, wenn sie den Menschen plagt.  :m



Die Plage war schon vor meiner Zeit vorüber und ich kenne den Begriff so von älteren Anglern.
Der Kauli ist in Süddeutschland vielleicht auch etwas unbeliebter, weil er in viele Gewässer als Köderfisch eingebracht wurde, wo er zuvor nicht lebte.
Selbst gefangen hab ich bis jetzt bestimmt weniger als eine Handvoll.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Naja, ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da ließen die sich Kiloweise bei uns senken. Unbeliebt haben die sich bei mir eher deswegen gemacht, weil die sich alles an Würmern, und seien es drei Tauwürmer gewesen, bis hinter die Kiemen gepustet haben und dann quasi immer entnommen werden mussten.
Ich habe auch erst vermutet, dass es kaum noch welche davon bei uns gibt, aber zur Laichzeit so um April sehe ich die letzten Jahre immer noch große Mengen davon...

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

So schauts aus.
Bei uns hießen die Biester "Spoysser Hexen" und haben einem das Aalangeln mit Wurm manchmal echt vermießt. Sind allerdings mMn wunderbare Köderfische.


----------



## porbeagle (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren habe ich an der Fulda bei Spiekershausen viele gefangen. Leider waren da auch viele Fleischmacher unterwegs  ("Meine Frau macht Suppe") und im Jahr darauf fing ich keinen einzigen mehr



Die Suppe schmeckt aber auch gut.


----------



## boot (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Kaulbarsch habe ich als Kind viele in der Bille und an der Alster gefangen, waren echt lecker sehr gut vom Geschmack her. 

Achso ja das ist ein Kaulbarsch. Ig


----------



## Sneep (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich lang bei  Ananas - Kaulbarsch Hybride bzw. einer reinrassigen Ananas lag, hat mich die Mehrheit überzeugt, es könnte doch ein Kauli sein, denn er hat
-große  schwarze Knopfaugen.
- große, zusammenhängende Rückenflosse, vorne mit Stacheln, hinterer Teil mit Weichstrahlen
-Körper einschließlich
 der nicht-paarigen Flossen mit schwarzen  Flecken bedeckt.
Bei der langen Rückenflosse kann das nie ein Gründling

sneep


----------



## yukonjack (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, woran kanns liegen? Ich freu mich immer über die kleinen Scheixxerchen. Ich find sie in garnicht sowenigen Gewässern, aber nie in einem Aufkommen, dass sie normales Angeln beeinträchtigen.



Ja ja, sind schon lustige Gesellen..........


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Kleiner Tipp für alle Anfänger:
Lange, zweigeteilte Rückenflosse, vorne mit Stacheln:
Immer ein Barsch(artiger): Zander, Flußbarsch, Sonnenbarsch, Schwarzbarsch, Kaulbarsch, etc.

Und im Meer sieht es recht ähnlich aus, da kenne ich mich aber nicht ganz so gut aus, da könnte es Ausnahmen geben.


----------



## rippi (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja ja, sind schon lustige Gesellen..........



 Wieso das denn?


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Wer mit 8 cm Länge sein Körpergewicht an Tauwürmer bis zum Arsch schluckt entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik


----------



## yukonjack (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



rippi schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?



Wenn du pro Abend so ca. 10-15 Stk. an der Rute hast und die doppelte Menge an Tauwürmern an diese Mistviecher verfütterst, ja dann bring es nichts mehr dich zu ärgern. Ich finde die jedenfalls lustig wenn sie den kalten Schwedenstahl durch den Balg kriegen. Hab mal gehört, die sollen einen prima Tomatendünger abgeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört, die sollen einen prima Tomatendünger abgeben.



Beim Kaulbarsch sollte man übrigens berücksichtigen, dass er in einigen Regionen (meines Wissens nach z.B. Oberösterreich) unter ganzjährigem Schutz steht.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beim Kaulbarsch sollte man übrigens berücksichtigen, dass er in einigen Regionen (meines Wissens nach z.B. Oberösterreich) unter ganzjährigem Schutz steht.



dann schützt den mal schön........


----------



## Minimax (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> WIch finde die jedenfalls lustig wenn sie den kalten Schwedenstahl durch den Balg kriegen. QUOTE]
> 
> Tja, lachen ist gesund. Okottokott...


----------



## JottU (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Jaja der Kauli.#h
Halt die "Grundel der 80er Jahre".
War bei uns auch ziemlich krass vertreten, jetzt aber eher selten.#c
Grundeln gibts bei uns ja (noch) keine. Aber vielleicht verschwinden die bei den jetzt so geplagten auch wieder. Hätte man von den Kaulis ja auch nicht gedacht.#d


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du pro Abend so ca. 10-15 Stk. an der Rute hast und die doppelte Menge an Tauwürmern an diese Mistviecher verfütterst, ja dann bring es nichts mehr dich zu ärgern. Ich finde die jedenfalls lustig wenn sie den kalten Schwedenstahl durch den Balg kriegen. Hab mal gehört, die sollen einen prima Tomatendünger abgeben.



 Nimm einfach einen größeren Haken, ist selten das ich mal einen Aal unter 60cm fange, der sich die Haken unter 0 reinwürgt.
 Spart Zeit, Nerven und Würmer, aber auch Leben.


----------



## StrikerMS (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Darf ich diesen Thread für eine eigene Anfrage missbrauchen? Eher rhetorisch, weil ich's einfach mach' |bigeyes :q

Was ist das für ein Fisch? Stammt aus einem kleinen salmoniden Fließgewässer


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Elritze


----------



## StrikerMS (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch?*

Jawollo. Das ging fix. Besten dank! Wär ich im leben nicht drauf gekommen #6


----------

